# Has China taken over Pakistan?



## StraightShooter

*Has China taken over Pakistan?*
S Akbar Zaidi June 18, 2017 4 Comments


What we know and what we don’t about CPEC. A comprehensive account that tries to make sense of the Corridor







Chinese are here to do business.

It would be no exaggeration to state, that there has been more written on the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) in the Pakistani press over the last two years when the project was initiated, than perhaps any other economic or financial relationship which has affected Pakistan. In this short span of time, more words have been written on what is being called a ‘game changer’, a ‘fate changer’, a project which will transform Pakistan permanently making it part of the developed world, than on the IMF (on which Pakistan has had a huge dependence for 30 years), the World Bank or foreign aid to Pakistan over many decades.

Moreover, the nature of the narrative and the discourse around CPEC, compares very differently with any other financial and economic relationship in the past. Although the US has been Pakistan’s largest donor over 70 years, there has been much criticism of the type of this financial, economic, and subsequently diplomatic relationship, where the US has been seen to be the dominating partner, always asking Pakistan to ‘do more’ for all the monies poured into the country.

Similarly, even though the IMF continues to save Pakistan at critical junctures by providing emergency loans and assistance, no structural adjustment package comes through without much debate and criticism from different sections of society. While there have been some questions raised on the Pakistan-China partnership, the tone and content of discussion has been very different, and even sceptics and those who question some of the terms of the new relationship, concede that much, if not all, is more good, than bad.

The China-Pakistan relationship has always been a very special relationship over the last 60 years, ‘higher than the highest Himalayas, deeper than the deepest oceans’, and more recently ‘sweeter than the sweetest honey’. Just to very briefly summarise the historic nature of the China-Pakistan relationship, one can cite a number of important diplomatic and regional developments which have led to where we are today.

Pakistan was the first Muslim state and third non-communist country to recognise the Peoples’ Republic of China after the revolution. Possibly, the India-China war of 1962 may have been an instigator to developing the relationship much further, built on more substantially by Zulfikar Ali Bhutto, first as Ayub Khan’s Foreign Minister in the mid-1960s, but more aggressively and openly after he became President and then Prime Minister in 1972. After the China-India war, relations between China and Pakistan took on a particularly favourable turn, even in the public (as opposed to the diplomatic) domain.

It has been reported that when Chinese Premier Zhou Enlai visited Pakistan in 1964, the welcoming crowd lifted the vehicle carrying him. Prior to Bhutto becoming Pakistan’s first elected head of government and of state, the facilitation provided by the Yahya Khan government to Nixon and to Kissinger to bring China close to the US in 1970 and 1971, was a particularly important episode, to the extent that the US (and China) both turned a blind eye to the Pakistan armies brutal genocide in the then East Pakistan during the war of liberation for Bangladesh throughout 1971.

*Most commentators have made comments based on hearsay, leaks to the press, some press statements and little more. There has been very little public disclaimer about CPEC, yet everyone has already formed at least some opinion.*
After his election, Bhutto appeared in public wearing Mao caps and Mao jackets making more than a sartorial statement. It is reported that, ‘at least on one occasion, the entire Bhutto cabinet was photographed decked in Mao coats [jackets]’.Bhutto was said to have ‘injected Chinese culture into Pakistani politics. He would talk at length about Mao in his public speeches’.

Between 1966 and 1980, China provided Pakistan military equipment, apparently without charging any money for it, and set up the Heavy Industries Complex in Taxila, which now is a ‘massive armament industry’, building hardware, with an aeronautical factory building the China-Pakistan JF-17 Thunder jet fighter. Importantly, China also helped develop Pakistan’s nuclear facilities, both for power generation and to build Pakistan’s armed nuclear facilities, helping with the development of Pakistan’s nuclear arsenal.

On numerous occasions when Pakistan was desperately short of funds, the Chinese government has been generous in providing low interest loans. Much of this relationship has been based on Pakistan’s diplomatic support for China, and usually, an anti-India diplomatic initiative, although China is, not surprisingly, Pakistan’s main trading partner where trade is around $10 billion, 16 per cent of Pakistan’s total trade including oil imports.

Moreover, China and Pakistan signed a Free Trade Agreement in July 2007, with some expectations that China-Pakistan trade will reach $20 billion by 2020. It is worth pointing out that by 2015, China had utilised 60 per cent of the Free Trade Agreement concessions, and Pakistan only five per cent. Much of the activity in the past, has often been a quiet, often under-the-radar support to Pakistan, but 2015 changed the dynamics, scale, intensity and complete direction of this old relationship.

Chinese President Xi Jinping arrived in Islamabad in April 2015 bearing gifts worth $ 46 billion, which was given the name of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor. Over the two years, the size of the ‘gift’ has already grown to $55 billion, with more anticipated over the next few years. CPEC is only one small part (for China) of its global One Belt One Road expansionism, but means almost everything to Pakistan. But what exactly is this CPEC?

Although so much has been written on CPEC, by government officials — there are even two web-sites exclusively for CPEC — by supporters and enthusiasts of the project, and even by critics and detractors, the truth is that very little is actually known about the project. Most commentators have made comments based on hearsay, wishful thinking, leaks to the press, some press statements, and little more. There has been very little public disclaimer about CPEC, yet everyone has already formed at least some opinion.

One academic has at least been honest in saying, that ‘Intellectual honesty demands a stance of neutrality on CPEC till the terms and conditions are disclosed, without which one cannot arrive at an objective assessment of whether it could be potentially beneficial for the country. Only then could one move to the next stage of appraisal, knowing that even potentially beneficial projects of this magnitude have their success depend on many other factors’, yet, speculation and opinion abound. Only after two years of the signing of the agreement, was what is called the Long Term Plan, or Master Plan, for CPEC, developed by the China Development Bank in December 2015, acquired by one journalist, summarised in _Dawn_ on 15 May 2017.

The key components of the Long Term Plan of CPEC are summarised as follows: 

*What we know (possibly)* 

u Thousands of acres of agricultural land will be leased out to Chinese enterprises to set up ‘demonstration projects’ in areas ranging from seed varieties to irrigation technology. Demonstration projects of more than 6,500 acres will be set up for high yield seeds and irrigation, mostly in the Punjab. This engagement will run ‘from one end of the supply chain all the way to the other’. Chinese enterprises will operate their own farms. Enterprises entering Pakistani agriculture ‘will be offered extraordinary levels of assistance from the Chinese government’. They will get ‘free capital and loans’, and will be supported by the China Development Bank. One reason given for such extensive investment in agriculture is to provide food and cash crops to China’s Xinjiang Autonomous Zone. This has been called the ‘Sino-isation of farming sector’, by Pakistan’s leading business daily.

u One fertiliser plant with a capacity of 800,000 tons will be built, as will a meat processing plant with an output of 200,000 tons annually. Vegetable and fruit processing plants will be set up, as will a grain processing plant of 1 million tons, and a cotton processing plant with an output of 100,000 tons annually. Chinese enterprises will establish factories to produce fertilisers, pesticides, vaccines and foodstuffs.

u The Chinese will invest in, and extract, Pakistan’s mineral resources, particularly gold, copper, marble and coal. They are to set up industries in textiles, household appliances and cement. In the textile sector, the emphasis is ‘yarn and coarse cloth’.

u A fiberoptics cable is to be laid between Kashgar and Gwadar to bring better connectivity through the corridor.

u China will help build an ‘electronic monitoring and control system’ and run a ‘safe cities’ project in Pakistan. This project will deploy ‘explosive detectors to cover major roads, case-prone areas and crowded places in urban areas to conduct real-time monitoring and 24-hour video recordings’. Signals gathered from this surveillance system are to be transmitted to a command centre, but who will man this, whether the Chinese or Pakistani officials, is not clear.

u Chinese nationals are to receive visa-free travel access to Pakistan, with no reciprocal arrangement for Pakistanis to visit China.

u Using Pakistani media, China will disseminate ‘Chinese culture’ in Pakistan, to ‘further enhancing mutual understanding between two peoples and traditional friendship between the two countries’.

The reaction to this news report in _Dawn_ by the minister for planning and development, is worth citing. He accused the author of the article of presenting a ‘nightmare scenario’, and that the original plan was ‘redundant’, although no alternative plan has been made public — the existing (or old) Long Term Plan was also not made public by the ministry, but was acquired by the journalist. The minister, on Twitter, no less, is reported to have said, that the _Dawn_ story was ‘factually incorrect’ and ‘half cooked’, having said that this is the ‘most scrutinised project in the history of Pakistan’.

While the Long Term Plan which has just been made public, gives extensive details, some of the broader aspects of CPEC announced much earlier are still worth emphasising. The minister for planning and development who is in charge of some of the CPEC projects, has stated that of the original $46 billion, $35 billion has been allocated for Independent Power Projects to generate electricity, while $11 billion was for infrastructure development, for roads, airports, railways and the Gwadar Port. A road linking Kashgar and Kunjarab in China, to Gwadar in Balochistan, is one of the main road projects of this Corridor. He has stated that, “the process for infrastructure projects is transparent. The government of Pakistan does not choose contractors; it is China which nominates a panel of credible Chinese companies which take part in the bidding process”.

One must emphasise, that the Pakistan Army, on numerous occasions, has stated that it will ‘do all’ to defend and protect CPEC, and the army will ‘actively guarantee security’ and will fight all Pakistan’s enemies who are out to ‘sabotage’ this project. A special military force of 10,000 personnel is to be raised to protect CPEC.

It is worth pointing out a number of aspects to the deal done with the Chinese, which are already in the public domain. The still incomplete Gwadar Port has been handed over to the Chinese on a forty-year agreement, with the Chinese Overseas Port Holding Company reportedly having a ‘91 per cent share in the gross revenue of terminal and marine operations and 85 per cent share in the gross revenue from operations of the [Gwadar] free zone’.

The Independent Power Projects in Pakistan, which China will be building, as per existing rules for all such projects, _enjoy a life-time waiver on corporate tax payments_! Moreover, numerous fiscal exemptions and tax benefits have been given to Chinese firms, and according to some sources, ‘Islamabad [is] to award contracts for all CPEC projects to Chinese contractors, who may or may not partner with local firms and may or may not procure material from local manufacturers’.

*It is clear that as a result of CPEC, some sort of transformation of Pakistan, is underway. It also seems more than certain that this is a Chinese project, rather than a Pakistani one.*
Not simply related to CPEC over the last two years, but certainly compounded by it, some interesting statistics help put the Pakistan-China new and developing relationship into some context. While Chinese goods after the FTA have flooded the Pakistani markets in many categories — tyres, motorcycles, electronics, household consumer goods, plastics, ceramics, to name a few — it is their investments and purchases of key sectors which have emerged in recent years. They own a large mobile telephone company, the Pakistan Stock Exchange sold 40 per cent shares to a Chinese consortium consisting of three companies, with the Shanghai Electric Company interested in buying Karachi’s electricity distributing company, K-Electric. They have also been given contracts to collect garbage from some cities in Pakistan, and providing numerous other services.

According to some estimates, there are 10,000 Pakistani students studying medicine, engineering and other subjects in China, more than there are even in the US. There are reported to be 10,000 Chinese people/workers in the province of the Punjab alone, and around 750 small and large Chinese companies are in business across Pakistan, with 650 Pakistani companies with Chinese directors. 

*And what we don’t* 

Perhaps the most important thing we don’t know, which many analysts and writers have asked is: What will CPEC cost, now, and later?

No one really knows, since so much information has still not been provided, yet estimates abound. They range from Pakistan having to pay $3-3.5 billion annually back to China for the next 30 years for Chinese loans after 2020, to a probable severe balance of payments crisis.

Ambiguity about what level of Pakistani partnerships in projects are permissible, as well as whether certain areas of investment are exclusively for the Chinese, have emerged. For example, numerous Special Economic Zones are to be set up, and public information suggests that these are only going to be for Chinese firms, which has caused a great deal of concern amongst Pakistani investors who feel that they are not getting a level playing field.




A game changer — for whom?

Moreover, many business interests and chambers of commerce groups have complained to the government of Pakistan that while Chinese investors are getting tax breaks and benefits, local industrialists in the same field, are not. They feel that Chinese competition is tough as it is, affecting local industry, but once the Chinese arrive with far better terms, local producers will be completely wiped out. The government and their spokespeople keep reassuring local industrialists that nothing of the sort will happen, but there is great apprehension.

Sovereign guarantees to Chinese power producers have been made, where the Pakistan government will, ‘if the power purchaser defaults on payments, … pick up the liability and pay 22 per cent of the bills of Chinese power producers upfront’.Moreover, ‘no official estimate of the cost of the tax benefits already granted to the contractors and sponsors of the CPEC-related project … are available’.And, this is, in the words of the minister responsible for CPEC, “the most transparent” project in Pakistan’s history. Even the State Bank of Pakistan has raised concerns about the financing of projects around CPEC, and seems to be in the dark about many financial arrangements.

The financial terms of much of the Chinese investments have still not been disclosed. Are these grants, loans, and if so what are the terms of the investments? The Chinese have been given preferential tariffs and terms in electricity generation, but much else is still unclear. There is also a concern amongst local investors that the Chinese will bring in their own labour force — some accounts have said that many will be convicted Chinese prisoners sent to work on Chinese projects in Pakistan. There is also concern that the CPEC roads will mainly be for Chinese goods transported from Gwadar to Kashgar, and nothing else, and Pakistan will merely get some royalty for the use of its Chinese-built infrastructure, but how much this would be is anyone’s guess.

*Imperfect information and trying to make sense of CPEC*

In light of what we don’t know, and the little that we sometimes do, to have any clear opinion about whether CPEC is a ‘fate changer’, either for the Chinese, or more probably potentially for Pakistan, is not possible. Yet, with what has already been achieved and accomplished and with some trends evident, one can draw some possible scenarios for what may lie ahead. However, any such suggestions could also belong to the realm of either wishful thinking or even wild fantasy, but allow for some reflection.

It is clear that as a result of CPEC, some sort of transformation of Pakistan, is underway. It also seems more than certain that this is a Chinese project, rather than a Pakistani one, and the benefits will be far in the favour of Chinese investments than Pakistani ones, and Pakistanis will be merely externalities to the large project and its investments. Clearly, Pakistan will also benefit, especially once the power production and infrastructure come on line, but most of the benefits are heavily loaded in favour of the Chinese.

Pakistan has been subservient to the Chinese in its appeasement of Chinese interests around CPEC, although, perhaps, this is nothing new in terms of Pakistan’s history and political economy. From the influence of American imperialism for most of its existence, Pakistan gave way to Saudi intrusion in domestic, cultural and social affairs, and now has prostrated itself in front of Chinese imperial designs.

CPEC is a Chinese project, for Chinese interests, and Pakistan just happens to be part of the geographical terrain. Ironic it is, then, that having fought a war against one formally communist regime to stop it gaining access to warm waters, another former communist regime is granted huge easy concessions for the same access.

This is not to deny that Pakistan too, will benefit from Chinese investments, and ‘Estimates from the Pakistan Business Council suggest the projects could account for 20 per cent of the country’s GDP over the next five years and boost growth by about 3 percentage points’.Yet, many observers caution Pakistan after how Chinese terms and investments turned sour in Sri Lanka, Tajikistan and in many parts of Africa.

In both Sri Lanka and Tajikistan, with rising costs and debts incurred by the host countries, large chunks of land were handed over to the Chinese in lieu of unpaid funds. It is estimated that Tajikistan had to cede one per cent of their country to China since they were unable to pay loans — a third of the country’s debt was owed to China — acquired at a time of great fanfare, another ‘game changer’.There are even fears that Pakistan will become just another province of China, or will be reduced to being a ‘vassal state’.

Pakistan’s obsession with China and CPEC, also bodes ill for any sort of rapprochement between India and Pakistan unless, of course, only if the Chinese initiate such moves and if it fits into their grander designs in the region. With China taking over Pakistan, providing it with immeasurable amounts of investments, any arguments of increasing trade and economic cooperation between India and Pakistan, lose all urgency. When you have China, who needs India.

*Does the past have a future?*

Let me conclude this talk with some quotations without much comment, for they best reflect some concerns that have been raised in the public sphere by many Pakistanis. In fact, Pakistan’s main business daily, the _Business Recorder_, carried, two, not one, large sections in its Analyses and Comments pages over the last few weeks, invoking a notion which has not been raised in Pakistan since independence seventy years ago.

A businessman, who is the head of a large investment company in Pakistan stated: “We have to be careful if we don’t want this [CPEC] to turn into a repeat of the East India Company”.More importantly, Senator Tahir Mashahdi who is the Chairman of the Senate Standing Committee on Planning and Development said, “Another East India Company is in the offing; national interests are not being protected. We are proud of the friendship between Pakistan and China, but the interests of the state should come first”.

Finally, let me end with a quote from someone who knew this city, Calcutta, very well. Writing in 1765, Robert Clive, looked ahead almost a century, when he said: “We have at last arrived at the critical juncture, which I have long forseen, I mean that Conjuncture which renders it necessary for us to determine, whether we can, or shall take the whole to ourselves … It is scarcely a Hyperbole to say that the whole Mogul Empire is in our hands”.

*S Akbar Zaidi*

*http://tns.thenews.com.pk/china-taken-pakistan-cpec/#.WUa54-jyuUk*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StraightShooter

*Pakistani academic Akbar Zaidi says CPEC corridor will colonise Pakistan*
Sayantika Bhowal, bdnews24.com

Published: 2017-06-10 12:14:09.0 BdST Updated: 2017-06-10 12:16:38.0 BdST








S Akbar Zaidi

PreviousNext
*Columbia and Karachi university political economist S Akbar Zaidi has contended that Pakistan will become a colony of China once the CPEC corridor is implemented.*











In a lecture entitled "Has China taken over Pakistan" at the think tank Calcutta Research Group on Friday night, Zaidi said the CPEC initiative is the most discussed but the least transparent of the foreign initiative in contemporary Pakistan.

"It is indeed a game changer, but not in the way our ruling classes have projected it to be. It will enslave Pakistan and undermine its sovereignty," Zaidi said.

Zaidi's many books, especially "Military Civil Society and democratisation in Pakistan" and " Issues in Pakistan's Economy", have won him acclaim on the world stage.

Talking about the CPEC corridor, Zaidi said: "It is a part of China's OBOR initiative to expand its influence in the world and Pakistan is just the geographical space used by Beijing to reach the warm waters of the Persian Gulf. But in the process, Beijing blueprint will ensure complete control over Pakistan."

Zaidi quoted Senator Tahir Mashhadi, chairman of the standing committee on planning and development, who had described the CPEC corridor as the advent of “another East India Company is in the offing.”

The most dangerous fallout of the CPEC corridor, he said, would be that Pakistan's foreign relations, especially those with India, will be determined by the Chinese.

"Pakistan’s obsession with China and CPEC will prevent any rapprochement between India and Pakistan unless the Chinese themselves initiate such a process and that they would do only if that fits into their grand design in the region. With China taking over Pakistan, providing it with undisclosed amount of investments, any argument of increasing trade and economic cooperation between India and Pakistan lose out completely."

Zaidi blamed the Pakistani ruling classes for leading the country down the path of enslavement.

"Our ruling classes, especially the military, have first lived with the influence of US imperialism, then allowed unusual degree of Saudi intrusion in domestic, cultural and social affairs. Now they have prostrated themselves before Chinese imperial designs. Pakistan will temporarily gain from Chinese investment in infrastructure and connectivity, and some jobs may be created, and we may gain in power generation.

"But we should not forget how Chinese investments turned sour in Sri Lanka, Tajikistan and several parts of Africa. In both Sri Lanka and Tajikistan, with rising costs and debts , large swathes of land had to be handed over to the Chinese to make up for unpaid funds. There are good reasons to fear that Pakistan could be reduced to being a vassal state. "

He said Pakistan should learn from the way Bangladesh has dealt with the Chinese.







Kanak Mani Dixit

"Bangladesh accept Chinese investments but on its own terms. They insist that Chinese companies should adhere to environmental norms which they are so prone to flout. Bangladesh has also not accepted Chinese conditions like deployment of its own labour force which Pakistan failed to resist."


Zaidi said that the government has not clarified what will the CPEC cost now and in years to come.

"Whatever little we have learnt is from media leaks. Islamabad will reportedly award contracts for all CPEC projects to the Chinese, who may or may not partner with local firms, and may or may not, procure material from local manufacturers. They will get special incentives, not available to local Pakistani firms. It is also not clear what will happen to the tens of thousands of people displaced by the CPEC projects."

Zaidi described Pakistan as a majoritarian Punjabi driven country with a strong military presence in decision making.

"That means the views of other ethnicities who will be affected by the CPEC corridor will not be taken into account," he said.

"Can you believe we now have a Chinese language paper in Islamabad with 5000 readers," Zaidi quipped.

On the future of India-Pakistan relations, Zaidi was not pessimistic.

"Many Pakistanis, especially the young lot, appears keen on friendship with India . There is great demand of Indian entertainment content in Pakistan, but possibly cricket can play the most important role. Indo-Pak relations significantly improved following India’s tour of Pakistan in 2003, but that changed after the 2008 Mumbai attack. Even at this juncture, resumption of Indo-Pak cricket series can be the best starting point."

Nepali editor Kanak Mani Dixit, who spoke after Zaidi, accepted the fears raised by the Pakistani academic.

"Nepal is also engaging more with China but we need to learn from the Chinese experience in other countries like Sri Lanka and Bangladesh, but we need to avoid what is happening in Pakistan," he said.

Dixit however blamed India for economic blockades that he argued has driven Nepal closer to China.

He alleged Pushp Kamal Dahal in his last days as Prime Minister has gifted away the contract for the largest hydroelectric project in Nepal to the Chinese without any bidding.

"Nepal should resist such lack of transparency at all costs. We need to learn how to deal with the Chinese. When there is an Indian blockade, I can write in Indian media and hit out hard and my articles are carried. Can I do that in Chinese media if their government does something against Nepal!"


http://bdnews24.com/world/2017/06/1...idi-says-cpec-corridor-will-colonise-pakistan


----------



## Jf Thunder

Yup, we are a Colony once again........

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## StraightShooter

Jf Thunder said:


> Yup, we are a Colony once again........



Good. The first step in solving a problem is to recognize it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## El Sidd

Wo aayi ni.

See i am writing in Chinese. 

They are taking twice the lagaan. 

They even gave a new anthem . Pak cheen dosti zindabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Taimur Khurram

So long as we don't get conned, all will be fine. And I seriously doubt the Chinese are going to do anything to really get us angry. At worst, they'll tell Pakistan to negotiate for peace with Hindustan and not escalate any tensions if they arise.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## StraightShooter

El Sidd said:


> Wo aayi ni.
> 
> See i am writing in Chinese.
> 
> They are taking twice the lagaan.
> 
> They even gave a new anthem . Pak cheen dosti zindabad.



Were you one of these?



StraightShooter said:


> According to some estimates, there are 10,000 Pakistani students studying medicine, engineering and other subjects in China, more than there are even in the US.


----------



## El Sidd

StraightShooter said:


> Were you one of these?



Nope. That's a recent thing.
I picked up Chinese on my travels

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azadkashmir

i think india wants to be part of cpec but cant say it publically so they are agitated. I personally beleive they should and get colonised like pakistanis and get some decent sanition facitlies no more shitting on the road.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hassan Guy

pak took over india's *** in that cricket match today tho...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## StraightShooter

dsr478 said:


> So long as we don't get conned, all will be fine. And I seriously doubt the Chinese are going to do anything to really get us angry. At worst, they'll tell Pakistan to negotiate for peace with Hindustan and not escalate any tensions if they arise.



Chinese would impress upon Pakistan to settle the border with India. It is bound to happen as unless Pakistan settles the border with India, China-India cannot settle their borders. And unless China-India border is settled, China cannot aim to take over the top position from the US.


----------



## Taimur Khurram

StraightShooter said:


> Chinese would impress upon Pakistan to settle the border with India. It is bound to happen as unless Pakistan settles the border with India, China-India cannot settle their borders. And unless China-India border is settled, China cannot aim to take over the top position from the US.



I'm okay with that myself, since we won't be able to take IOK anytime soon.

But when the opportunity arises, we must take it. No pushovers like in 1962.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Desperate India lol. It is really fun to read these articles when they pop up on the internet. It is a moment of joy to see India being hurt by Pakistan China friendship. Love it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## StraightShooter

BHarwana said:


> Desperate India lol. It is really fun to read these articles when they pop up on the internet. It is a moment of joy to see India being hurt by Pakistan China friendship. Love it.



The OP is from Pakistan not India though I posted it.



dsr478 said:


> I'm okay with that myself, since we won't be able to take IOK anytime soon.
> 
> But when the opportunity arises, we must take it. No pushovers like in 1962.



Whether one likes it or not, It is very difficult for China to create another 1962 or for India to create another 1971.

Lot of water has flown down the rivers since and it is only prudent for all three parties to realize and recognize this fact.



Hassan Guy said:


> pak took over india's *** in that cricket match today tho...



I will let you enjoy your hangover.

PS: Pakistan was the better team and they deserved the trophy



Azadkashmir said:


> i think india wants to be part of cpec but cant say it publically so they are agitated. I personally beleive they should and get colonised like pakistanis and get some decent sanition facitlies no more shitting on the road.



CPEC has little value for India in its present form unless we are taking about adding new east-west routes to CPEC to connect India with Iran & Afghanistan through Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimur Khurram

StraightShooter said:


> Whether one likes it or not, It is very difficult for China to create another 1962 or for India to create another 1971.
> 
> Lot of water has flown down the rivers since and it is only prudent for all three parties to realize and recognize this fact.
> 
> .



It wouldn't be difficult for China to create another 1962 now or for the near future, but beyond that yes it will become difficult.

As for Hindustan making another 1971, yeah that became impossible the moment Pakistan got nukes.

However, taking Kashmir wouldn't be another 1971. It would be another 1965, if Pakistan can keep Hindustan in check along the regular border and make advances across the LOC, that would do the trick. Of course, that's not going to happen anytime soon, but if the opportunity does arise we should take it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## StraightShooter

dsr478 said:


> However, taking Kashmir wouldn't be another 1971. It would be another 1965, if Pakistan can keep Hindustan in check along the regular border and make advances across the LOC, that would do the trick. Of course, that's not going to happen anytime soon, but if the opportunity does arise we should take it.



Didn't Pakistan already try this during 1999 Kargil war? How would it be any different in the future?


----------



## Taimur Khurram

StraightShooter said:


> Didn't Pakistan already try this during 1999 Kargil war? How would it be any different in the future?



1999 was when Musharaf went rogue and attacked Hindustan for God knows what reason (popularity, maybe?).


----------



## bananarepublic

what we know that 3/4 of the CPEC investment is in energy sector so most of their investment will be given back to them what is the main issue is the falling exports . the money taken for motorways are BOT process similar to M1 and M2 which even though in those worst conditions at that time were paid.....
but to me the Chinese Pakistan relation would be similar to south Korea and USA relation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StraightShooter

*CPEC cost build-up*
Khurram HusainUpdated Dec 15, 2016 12:06pm
1417
 
75






The writer is a member of staff.


IN remarks given at a conference in Islamabad, Sartaj Aziz is reported to have said that loans being taken under CPEC projects will be repaid at two per cent interest spread over 20 to 25 years. He is about one-quarter right.

What Aziz is not telling us, unless his comments were not reported in full, is that more than two-thirds of the money committed for the ‘early harvest’ projects is actually on commercial terms. Of the total $28 billion that come under the ‘early harvest’ projects, a full $19bn are in the form of foreign direct investment on commercial terms and even the agreement signed in November 2013 between the governments of China and Pakistan that created this raft of investments mentions that these will follow “market principles”.

In those project documents that are publicly available, the debt service terms are 7pc to 8pc with many of them pegged to six-month Libor and include Sinosure, which is the fee for reinsurance of all loans that Chinese banks require all foreign borrowers to have.

Then there is the equity portion. Most of the projects coming in as direct investment have a debt-to-equity ratio of around 80:20, or in some cases 75:25. And in most cases, return on equity (ROE) is guaranteed at either 17pc or 20pc.

So let’s do a little math here. If $19bn are coming in as investment on commercial terms, and 80pc of that is debt with the remaining as equity, what is the size of the outflow as debt service and return on equity that we can discern?

My math tells me that the debt service outflows will be about $1bn and the return on equity will be $646 million if it is kept at 17pc. Add to that $1.9bn as repayment of principal. That means an annual net outflow of $3.546bn per year once commercial operations begin.

*To properly afford the CPEC projects, the country will need to lift its exports, boost its productivity, and give a large spur to private enterprise.*
Somebody please tell me what I’m doing wrong here. You can tweak the numbers a bit, say debt service will be 6pc and not 7pc as I’ve assumed. ROEs are unlikely to be lower than 17pc. In one case at least, that of Karot Hydropower, Nepra had granted 17pc ROE to the sponsors but they have submitted a review petition asking for this to be raised to 20pc “so as to encourage the investor to invest in the hydropower sector”.

So how much is $3.546bn? Compare it with last fiscal year’s figures, when interest payments on external debt were $2.1bn, and income (for foreigners) from investments in Pakistan was $3.2bn. Pakistan’s total interest outflows (on government borrowing alone) were $1.1bn in fiscal year 2016.

In the case of CPEC investments, it is difficult to see how these will be booked, since technically they will not be on government account: each project will earn its own money and service its own obligations, whether to its creditors or its sponsors, from its own cash flow. Therefore these outflows (and I’ve only calculated the interest on them, the repayment of principal is on top) will not be booked as external debt service obligations of the state since they are not public debt (even though they are publicly guaranteed), and only the repatriated profits will be booked as income from investments.

It is difficult to compare government debt figures with CPEC-related investment though, because they are both booked differently since the former is a direct loan whereas the latter is an investment against a loan. But they both place a burden on foreign exchange reserves, which will need to increase correspondingly if we are to extract the proper benefit from CPEC projects and not be left with a herd of white elephants whose costs weigh the macro economy down more than their output lifts it up.

How many of us are reassured that the government has done its homework properly to ensure that this does not happen? The more I hear government leaders telling the people that these are all concessional loans that carry an interest charge of 2pc payable in 25 years, the less reassured I feel because they are telling us less than a quarter of the full story and stopping there, to leave us with the impression that there are no further costs beyond this.

In reality, to properly afford the CPEC projects that are being undertaken, the country will need to lift its exports, boost its productivity, and give a large spur to private enterprise to get the wheels of domestic investment moving again. To some extent, this is happening. Cement, for instance, is doing quite well. Cement, incidentally, is probably the only product the Chinese projects are sourcing locally, with everything else imported from Chinese firms, with loans taken from Chinese banks.

On the surface, these figures are not alarming. Pakistan’s economy can indeed absorb them, and still profitably benefit. But so far, the IMF and the State Bank are both warning that for the country to carry its external debt burden, exports need to increase rapidly. The State Bank has also been warning about the increasingly short-term nature of external debt, pointing that “domestic commercial banks have also been taking short-term loans from foreign banks to bridge the payment gaps”.

I’m no expert in this field. But just looking at what is happening on the external front of our economy makes me a little nervous and I need some reassurance. We’ve heard about “record-high reserves” before too, only to find ourselves knocking on the IMF’s door within a year.

And I’m even less reassured when I read what the government told the IMF in the last review when the Fund raised the issue of a growing Chinese debt burden being taken on. They were told that “additional Chinese investment over the longer term, building on CPEC as a platform, could also help cover the projected CPEC-related outflows”.

Wonderful.

_The writer is a member of staff._

khurram.husain@gmail.com

Twitter: @khurramhusain

_Published in Dawn December 15th, 2016_


https://www.dawn.com/news/1302328

*IMF warns of looming CPEC bill*
Khurram HusainUpdated Oct 17, 2016 08:46am
7454
 
210

GROWING Chinese investments in Pakistan have the potential to lift the economy’s potential output, but the repayment obligations that come with this investment will be serious, warns the IMF in its latest and final review of the just concluded programme.

“During the investment phase, as the ‘early harvest’ projects proceed, Pakistan will experience a surge in FDI and other external funding inflows,” says the Fund in a short evaluation of the impact of CPEC related investments on Pakistan. However, the import requirements of these projects “will likely offset a significant share of these inflows, such that the current account deficit would widen” within manageable levels during these years.

The report estimates that CPEC related imports could reach 11 per cent of total projected imports by 2020, equal to just over $5.7 billion, while inflows under the corridor will touch 2.2pc of projected GDP in that year. Gross external financing needs of the country will jump almost 60pc by then, from a projected $11bn for the current fiscal year, to $17.5bn in 2020.

Pakistan will see $27.8bn in “early harvest” projects under CPEC in the next few years, with the remaining $16bn coming over a longer timeline stretching out to 2030.

“Pakistan will need to manage increasing CPEC-related outflows,” warns the Fund, once the Chinese investors begin repatriating profits, adding that the amounts involved “could add up to a significant level given the magnitude of the FDI”.

Outflows will also come in the form of repayment obligations on the loans taken from Chinese banks for these projects, which are expected to rise after 2021. Both of these, repayments and profit repatriation, “could reach about 0.4 per cent of GDP per year over the longer run”.

The Fund acknowledges that CPEC related growth could cover these payments over the longer term, but warns that this is not guaranteed.

“Reaping the full potential benefits of CPEC will require forceful pro-growth and export-supporting reforms” the report says, citing improved business climate, governance and security as necessary preconditions to enable CPEC investments to generate the resources required to cover their own associated outflows. In addition, “allowing greater downward exchange rate flexibility” will also be necessary.

The matter of rising CPEC related outflows was discussed between the Fund staff and the government during the discussions prior to the review. The government told the Fund that “additional Chinese investment over the longer term, building on CPEC as a platform, could also help cover the projected CPEC related outflows,” according to the report.

For the Fund, CPEC outflows are one of the medium to long term risks facing Pakistan’s economy. It calls for “sound project evaluation and prioritisation mechanisms based on effective cost-benefit analysis and realistic forecasts of macroeconomic and financing conditions” to help mitigate the risk.

It points out “a need to ensure transparency and accountability in project management and monitoring”, pointing specifically at the power purchase agreements being signed with Chinese IPPs, calling on the government to ensure that the cost of power purchase “remains favourable” for the distribution companies and consumers.

_Published in Dawn October 17th, 2016_


https://www.dawn.com/news/1290523



bananarepublic said:


> what we know that 3/4 of the CPEC investment is in energy sector so most of their investment will be given back to them what is the main issue is the falling exports . the money taken for motorways are BOT process similar to M1 and M2 which even though in those worst conditions at that time were paid.....
> but to me the Chinese Pakistan relation would be similar to south Korea and USA relation




March 27, 2017 11:00 am JST
*Pakistan wrestles with growing 'Chinese corridor' debt*
Analysts say burden of economic agreement with Beijing may be unsustainable

TOM HUSSAIN, Contributing writer





A Chinese truck convoy last November opened the overland route through Pakistan to the Indian Ocean port of Gwadar. (Courtesy CRS Public Relations)

ISLAMABAD -- Two international lending institutions and Pakistan's central bank have raised concerns about the debt burden of a huge China-led infrastructure program on the country's improving but fragile finances.

Surging Chinese imports for the initiative, known as the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor program, have complicated Pakistan's balance of payments problems during its second year of economic recovery following a decade of conflict with Taliban insurgents and their al-Qaeda allies.



Chinese machinery imports for power generation and transport infrastructure will reach $27.8 billion in the fiscal year ending in June 2021. The CPEC aims to build roads, railroads and energy infrastructure across Pakistan.

The Pakistan government has said that further projects costing $16 billion are expected to be implemented by 2030, while preparations are continuing for additional elements following negotiations in December that expanded the program's overall cost to $55 billion from $46 billion.





Soldiers and police stand guard as a Chinese truck convoy enters a town in the western Pakistani province of Baluchistan, home to the port of Gwadar. (Courtesy CRS Public Relations)

Pakistan and China have been close diplomatic and defense allies since the 1960s. Underlining the broadening of the relationship through CPEC, a 90-member honor guard from the People's Liberation Army participated in Pakistan's national day military parade in Islamabad on March 23 -- the first appearance by Chinese troops.

However, the World Bank and the International Monetary Fund have both expressed concerns about the financial strains caused by the CPEC program. "Sovereign guarantees associated with the CPEC project [will] elevate fiscal risks over the medium-term," the World Bank said in its Global Prospects Report for 2017, published in January.

In October, the IMF said the execution of CPEC projects would create a surge in foreign direct investment and other external funding inflows, but the import requirements of these projects "will likely offset a significant share of these inflows, such that the current account deficit would widen."

In a further illustration of international concern, the global credit ratings agency Fitch said on Feb. 6 that Pakistan's "increasing gross external financing needs could increase the country's vulnerability to shifts in investor sentiment." Fitch affirmed its non-investment grade "B" rating for Pakistan's sovereign debt, with a stable outlook.

The State Bank of Pakistan, the central bank, has been more cautious on the impact of CPEC, but warned in a monetary policy statement in January that "going forward, with the risks to the external sector, the need of financial inflows would grow further."

Prominent local economists have also expressed serious concerns. Hafiz Pasha, a former finance minister, and Ashfaq Hassan, a former adviser to the Finance Ministry, have estimated that CPEC loans will add $14 billion to Pakistan's total public debt, raising it to $90 billion by the fiscal year ending June 2019.

"The government policy of short-term borrowing is risky and at a high cost," Pasha said, speaking on a local television in January.

Noting that Pakistan has extended sovereign guarantees to CPEC project loans and subsequent profit repatriations, Pasha and Hassan projected that debt servicing payments would rise to $8.3 billion in the fiscal year ending in 2019, widening the current account deficit to 4% of gross domestic product from less than 1% in the fiscal year ending June 2015, the year before CPEC was agreed.

Without an improbable increase in exports to at least $36 billion by the fiscal year ending June 2019, from the currently stagnant level of $24 billion, Pakistan would have to request renewed balance of payments support from the IMF by the year ending June 2019, they said.

*Alarmist*

Mohiuddin Aazim, an independent economic analyst based in Karachi, said the projections by Pasha and Hassan were alarmist because they classified borrowing for CPEC power projects as public debt, while the government and multilateral lenders consider it to be private debt held by independent power producers.





The China-Pakistan Economic Corridor passes close to tribal areas previously controlled by Taliban insurgents, such as the northwestern city of Dera Ismail Khan. (Courtesy CRS Public Relations)

"Foreign debt servicing in case of energy projects will be a responsibility of Chinese companies that will come and set up energy production units, so this should not create additional debt servicing burden on the part of Pakistan," Aazim said in an interview. "The much-feared increase in our import bills would be compensated by a simultaneous increase in foreign direct investment that these Chinese and other foreign companies will bring in."

Finance Minister Ishaq Dar has also played down concerns about Pakistan's indebtedness. In an article published by local English-language newspapers on Jan. 31 he said external debt servicing obligations would not average more than $5 billion a year up to the fiscal year ending in June 2021.

However, economists using Ministry of Finance data have predicted that the external account deficit will soon widen to unsustainable levels, requiring renewed balance of payments support from the IMF.

"Debt servicing and fuel imports for the new power plants will increase external payment obligations quite substantially in the next three years," said Sakib Sherani, CEO of Macro Economic Insights, an Islamabad-based consultancy. "While Pakistan's current [foreign exchange] reserves position is adequate, it is likely to need to head to the IMF by 2019 at the latest," Sherani said.

To strengthen its foreign exchange buffer, Pakistan negotiated fresh foreign loans totaling $25 billion in the three fiscal years ending in June 2016, while spending $11.95 billion on external debt servicing, the Finance Ministry reported in October. Total foreign public debt increased to $57.7 billion from $48.1 billion, at a cumulative growth rate of 6.3% a year. In the three-year period ending June 2016, the ratio of net debt to GDP remained unchanged at 60.2%, while the fiscal deficit was reduced to 4.6% of GDP from 8.2%.

Since returning to the international capital markets in 2014, after a seven-year absence, Pakistan has issued Eurobonds and sukuk (Islamic bonds) worth $4.5 billion to build up its foreign currency reserves. A $1 billion five-year sukuk issued in October was priced at a historically low yield of 5.5%, compared with 6.75% for an identical issue in November 2014. Foreign-exchange reserves peaked at $23.5 billion in October, but fell to $21.82 billion in the week ending Feb. 10.

The concerns about CPEC come as optimism about Pakistan's economic future rises on the back of cooling domestic conflict and growing consumer demand. Pakistan offers investors a market of about 200 million consumers in which about 70% of the population is 30 or younger.

Coupled with a surge in domestic consumption that followed the decisive phase of the conflict in 2014 and 2015, CPEC will push Pakistan's GDP growth to between 4.9% and 5.3% in the fiscal year ending June 2017, according to recently upgraded forecasts by multilateral lenders and ratings agencies.

In its Global Prospects Report, the World Bank revised its projection for Pakistan's GDP growth in 2016-17 to 5.2% from 5%. It said CPEC-associated improvements in energy and infrastructure, as well as recovering agricultural output and external demand for exports, would push growth to 5.5% in the fiscal year ending in June 2018 and 5.8% in the fiscal year to June 2019.

However, in a separate outlook report published in November, the World Bank warned: "Pakistan's continued growth is not guaranteed."

The bank added: "In the short- to medium-term, sustained progress on energy reforms, CPEC implementation and widening the tax net will be important. Without these structural reforms and other efforts to improve the investment climate, Pakistan's rate of investment will remain weak and its consumption-driven growth will eventually slow down."

http://asia.nikkei.com/Politics-Eco...les-with-growing-Chinese-corridor-debt?page=1


----------



## Ocean

Ya true , yesterday a chinese kidnapped me while i was driving back home form work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azadkashmir

well pak did invite india to cpec but instead thier bums are burning. maybe indians should go to river ganges to cool down.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khan_patriot

dsr478 said:


> However, taking Kashmir wouldn't be another 1971. It would be another 1965, if Pakistan can keep Hindustan in check along the regular border and make advances across the LOC, that would do the trick. Of course, that's not going to happen anytime soon, but if the opportunity does arise we should take it.


Dude, is Ramadan getting to you so bad??
No one is repeating 47, 65, 71 or 99. Any cross LOC infiltration is from either party is going to boil over into all out war. The times of state on state conflicts is over, its all about proxies, soft power, economic prowess and ppower projection. It would be very stupid for either country to get involved in a high intensity war. The Pakistani wet dream of crossing the Loc and liberating the Waadi needs to die. Wehave got enough on our pates already.


----------



## Taimur Khurram

Khan_patriot said:


> Dude, is Ramadan getting to you so bad??
> No one is repeating 47, 65, 71 or 99. Any cross LOC infiltration is from either party is going to boil over into all out war. The times of state on state conflicts is over, its all about proxies, soft power, economic prowess and ppower projection. It would be very stupid for either country to get involved in a high intensity war. The Pakistani wet dream of crossing the Loc and liberating the Waadi needs to die. Wehave got enough on our pates already.



It won't die until we've taken IOK.

I know it probably won't happen anytime soon, but if the opportunity arises we must take it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StraightShooter

*June 14, 2017*
*The New East India Company?*
Invasions are expensive. Take the American invasions of Iraq and Afghanistan, for example. Combined, the…

By Aasim Zafar Khan | Cover Story | Published 4 days ago






Invasions are expensive. Take the American invasions of Iraq and Afghanistan, for example. Combined, the two misadventures have cost the United States a total of $2.4 trillion to date. And in both campaigns, the US has eventually withdrawn, without having achieved any of their desired aims. Iraq didn’t have any weapons of mass destruction (WMD). But today, thanks to the invasion and the ensuing jihad, they now have the Islamic State.

Afghanistan is not any better. The Taliban movement is stronger than ever, there is no democracy outside Kabul, and numerous terror groups such as Al Qaeda, the Islamic Movement of Uzbekistan, and the Lashkar-e-Jhangvi, to name a few, continue to operate in the country’s eastern and northern regions.







Fort St George on the Coromandel Coast. Belonging to the East India Company of England



The most powerful type of invasion is economic. Most wars are usually fought for this reason. Iraq was never about WMDs and Saddam Hussein. It was about oil. And while there are key economic reasons for the invasion of a particular country, what if you take the invasion out of the equation and leave the economics behind? Take the East India Trading Company (EITC). Formed for the exploitation of trade in East and Southeast Asia in 1600, it gradually became involved in politics, and later started acting as an agent of British imperialism in United India from the early 18th century to the mid-19th. However, due to the presence of other European trading companies, the EITC required military power as well. Little by little, the EITC established its military supremacy over the other Europeans in the area, and this culminated in the seizure of Bengal in 1757.







A general view of Pakistan’s Gwadar deep-sea port

Eight years later, the Mughal Emperor at the time granted the EITC the right to harvest the revenues of Bengal, Bihar and Orissa. And the precedent was set.

In Pakistan today, the Chinese are everywhere. In marketplaces and movie theatres, in schools and at hospitals. Not that this is something new, because the Chinese have always been around. But by and large, in the past they were mostly involved in running restaurants and/or salons. But not anymore. In the decade leading up to the announcement of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), the Chinese presence in Pakistan began to expand. Companies like Huawei and Zong, to name a couple, dropped anchor and have now become household names. Today, around 700 small and large Chinese companies are working across the country. Recently, 40 per cent strategic shares of the Pakistan Stock Exchange were sold to a Chinese consortium as well. And who can forget the handover of Gwadar port?












The golden rule is that no state-owned enterprise can be acquired by anyone unless it goes through a process of privatisation. So the Karachi Electric Supply Company (KESC), was sold through privatisation to Abraaj, who have now sold their shares to Shanghai Electric.

The CPEC is a different beast altogether. Worth nearly $50 billion, it is overflowing with projects that will, it is believed, correct Pakistan’s course once and for all. The question is, at what cost? It was recently reported that on CPEC investments of $50 billion, Pakistan will have to repay $90 billion – ie. about $3 billion a year in the 30-year repayment period. Add to this the fact that nobody is certain about the terms of the deals struck with the Chinese, nor how this debt will be repaid. One thing is for certain though: the CPEC is not a gracious gift from our all-weather friend. Will all the investment lead back into yet another debt trap? What if Pakistan is unable to add this debt burden on to the one it already carries on its back? What will we be able to give as collateral?













There have also been recent reports that the Special Economic Zones being made under the CPEC will only be open to Chinese investors. This was later refuted by the powers-that-be, but as is often the case in Pakistan, we won’t really know till we know.

At the same time, Chinese influence in Pakistan’s foreign policy continues to grow. It is an open secret that Beijing has been pushing Islamabad to bring the Afghan Taliban to the table. It has also pushed Pakistan to begin a process of rebuilding ties with Russia – one of China’s closest allies.

The CPEC is not a free meal, and Chinese interests in Pakistan are a means to an end for them. This needs to be understood, and the state needs to open up on the terms of engagement between Islamabad and Beijing. Otherwise, a few years down the line, we might find ourselves selling Pakistan by the pound.

http://newslinemagazine.com/magazine/new-east-india-company/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wiseone2

dsr478 said:


> It wouldn't be difficult for China to create another 1962 now or for the near future, but beyond that yes it will become difficult.
> 
> As for Hindustan making another 1971, yeah that became impossible the moment Pakistan got nukes.
> 
> However, taking Kashmir wouldn't be another 1971. It would be another 1965, if Pakistan can keep Hindustan in check along the regular border and make advances across the LOC, that would do the trick. Of course, that's not going to happen anytime soon, but if the opportunity does arise we should take it.


Even if China creates another 1962 India has nukes. That keeps Pakistan in place

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NakedLunch

Been away for weeks and what is the first thing I see when i get back? Another anti-CPEC story. LOL!


----------



## Taimur Khurram

wiseone2 said:


> Even if China creates another 1962 India has nukes. That keeps Pakistan in place



Yeah, that's pretty much what prevents Hindustan from invading Pakistan, and China from invading Hindustan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

StraightShooter said:


> *Has China taken over Pakistan?*
> S Akbar Zaidi June 18, 2017 4 Comments
> 
> 
> What we know and what we don’t about CPEC. A comprehensive account that tries to make sense of the Corridor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese are here to do business.
> 
> It would be no exaggeration to state, that there has been more written on the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) in the Pakistani press over the last two years when the project was initiated, than perhaps any other economic or financial relationship which has affected Pakistan. In this short span of time, more words have been written on what is being called a ‘game changer’, a ‘fate changer’, a project which will transform Pakistan permanently making it part of the developed world, than on the IMF (on which Pakistan has had a huge dependence for 30 years), the World Bank or foreign aid to Pakistan over many decades.
> 
> Moreover, the nature of the narrative and the discourse around CPEC, compares very differently with any other financial and economic relationship in the past. Although the US has been Pakistan’s largest donor over 70 years, there has been much criticism of the type of this financial, economic, and subsequently diplomatic relationship, where the US has been seen to be the dominating partner, always asking Pakistan to ‘do more’ for all the monies poured into the country.
> 
> Similarly, even though the IMF continues to save Pakistan at critical junctures by providing emergency loans and assistance, no structural adjustment package comes through without much debate and criticism from different sections of society. While there have been some questions raised on the Pakistan-China partnership, the tone and content of discussion has been very different, and even sceptics and those who question some of the terms of the new relationship, concede that much, if not all, is more good, than bad.
> 
> The China-Pakistan relationship has always been a very special relationship over the last 60 years, ‘higher than the highest Himalayas, deeper than the deepest oceans’, and more recently ‘sweeter than the sweetest honey’. Just to very briefly summarise the historic nature of the China-Pakistan relationship, one can cite a number of important diplomatic and regional developments which have led to where we are today.
> 
> Pakistan was the first Muslim state and third non-communist country to recognise the Peoples’ Republic of China after the revolution. Possibly, the India-China war of 1962 may have been an instigator to developing the relationship much further, built on more substantially by Zulfikar Ali Bhutto, first as Ayub Khan’s Foreign Minister in the mid-1960s, but more aggressively and openly after he became President and then Prime Minister in 1972. After the China-India war, relations between China and Pakistan took on a particularly favourable turn, even in the public (as opposed to the diplomatic) domain.
> 
> It has been reported that when Chinese Premier Zhou Enlai visited Pakistan in 1964, the welcoming crowd lifted the vehicle carrying him. Prior to Bhutto becoming Pakistan’s first elected head of government and of state, the facilitation provided by the Yahya Khan government to Nixon and to Kissinger to bring China close to the US in 1970 and 1971, was a particularly important episode, to the extent that the US (and China) both turned a blind eye to the Pakistan armies brutal genocide in the then East Pakistan during the war of liberation for Bangladesh throughout 1971.
> 
> *Most commentators have made comments based on hearsay, leaks to the press, some press statements and little more. There has been very little public disclaimer about CPEC, yet everyone has already formed at least some opinion.*
> After his election, Bhutto appeared in public wearing Mao caps and Mao jackets making more than a sartorial statement. It is reported that, ‘at least on one occasion, the entire Bhutto cabinet was photographed decked in Mao coats [jackets]’.Bhutto was said to have ‘injected Chinese culture into Pakistani politics. He would talk at length about Mao in his public speeches’.
> 
> Between 1966 and 1980, China provided Pakistan military equipment, apparently without charging any money for it, and set up the Heavy Industries Complex in Taxila, which now is a ‘massive armament industry’, building hardware, with an aeronautical factory building the China-Pakistan JF-17 Thunder jet fighter. Importantly, China also helped develop Pakistan’s nuclear facilities, both for power generation and to build Pakistan’s armed nuclear facilities, helping with the development of Pakistan’s nuclear arsenal.
> 
> On numerous occasions when Pakistan was desperately short of funds, the Chinese government has been generous in providing low interest loans. Much of this relationship has been based on Pakistan’s diplomatic support for China, and usually, an anti-India diplomatic initiative, although China is, not surprisingly, Pakistan’s main trading partner where trade is around $10 billion, 16 per cent of Pakistan’s total trade including oil imports.
> 
> Moreover, China and Pakistan signed a Free Trade Agreement in July 2007, with some expectations that China-Pakistan trade will reach $20 billion by 2020. It is worth pointing out that by 2015, China had utilised 60 per cent of the Free Trade Agreement concessions, and Pakistan only five per cent. Much of the activity in the past, has often been a quiet, often under-the-radar support to Pakistan, but 2015 changed the dynamics, scale, intensity and complete direction of this old relationship.
> 
> Chinese President Xi Jinping arrived in Islamabad in April 2015 bearing gifts worth $ 46 billion, which was given the name of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor. Over the two years, the size of the ‘gift’ has already grown to $55 billion, with more anticipated over the next few years. CPEC is only one small part (for China) of its global One Belt One Road expansionism, but means almost everything to Pakistan. But what exactly is this CPEC?
> 
> Although so much has been written on CPEC, by government officials — there are even two web-sites exclusively for CPEC — by supporters and enthusiasts of the project, and even by critics and detractors, the truth is that very little is actually known about the project. Most commentators have made comments based on hearsay, wishful thinking, leaks to the press, some press statements, and little more. There has been very little public disclaimer about CPEC, yet everyone has already formed at least some opinion.
> 
> One academic has at least been honest in saying, that ‘Intellectual honesty demands a stance of neutrality on CPEC till the terms and conditions are disclosed, without which one cannot arrive at an objective assessment of whether it could be potentially beneficial for the country. Only then could one move to the next stage of appraisal, knowing that even potentially beneficial projects of this magnitude have their success depend on many other factors’, yet, speculation and opinion abound. Only after two years of the signing of the agreement, was what is called the Long Term Plan, or Master Plan, for CPEC, developed by the China Development Bank in December 2015, acquired by one journalist, summarised in _Dawn_ on 15 May 2017.
> 
> The key components of the Long Term Plan of CPEC are summarised as follows:
> 
> *What we know (possibly)*
> 
> u Thousands of acres of agricultural land will be leased out to Chinese enterprises to set up ‘demonstration projects’ in areas ranging from seed varieties to irrigation technology. Demonstration projects of more than 6,500 acres will be set up for high yield seeds and irrigation, mostly in the Punjab. This engagement will run ‘from one end of the supply chain all the way to the other’. Chinese enterprises will operate their own farms. Enterprises entering Pakistani agriculture ‘will be offered extraordinary levels of assistance from the Chinese government’. They will get ‘free capital and loans’, and will be supported by the China Development Bank. One reason given for such extensive investment in agriculture is to provide food and cash crops to China’s Xinjiang Autonomous Zone. This has been called the ‘Sino-isation of farming sector’, by Pakistan’s leading business daily.
> 
> u One fertiliser plant with a capacity of 800,000 tons will be built, as will a meat processing plant with an output of 200,000 tons annually. Vegetable and fruit processing plants will be set up, as will a grain processing plant of 1 million tons, and a cotton processing plant with an output of 100,000 tons annually. Chinese enterprises will establish factories to produce fertilisers, pesticides, vaccines and foodstuffs.
> 
> u The Chinese will invest in, and extract, Pakistan’s mineral resources, particularly gold, copper, marble and coal. They are to set up industries in textiles, household appliances and cement. In the textile sector, the emphasis is ‘yarn and coarse cloth’.
> 
> u A fiberoptics cable is to be laid between Kashgar and Gwadar to bring better connectivity through the corridor.
> 
> u China will help build an ‘electronic monitoring and control system’ and run a ‘safe cities’ project in Pakistan. This project will deploy ‘explosive detectors to cover major roads, case-prone areas and crowded places in urban areas to conduct real-time monitoring and 24-hour video recordings’. Signals gathered from this surveillance system are to be transmitted to a command centre, but who will man this, whether the Chinese or Pakistani officials, is not clear.
> 
> u Chinese nationals are to receive visa-free travel access to Pakistan, with no reciprocal arrangement for Pakistanis to visit China.
> 
> u Using Pakistani media, China will disseminate ‘Chinese culture’ in Pakistan, to ‘further enhancing mutual understanding between two peoples and traditional friendship between the two countries’.
> 
> The reaction to this news report in _Dawn_ by the minister for planning and development, is worth citing. He accused the author of the article of presenting a ‘nightmare scenario’, and that the original plan was ‘redundant’, although no alternative plan has been made public — the existing (or old) Long Term Plan was also not made public by the ministry, but was acquired by the journalist. The minister, on Twitter, no less, is reported to have said, that the _Dawn_ story was ‘factually incorrect’ and ‘half cooked’, having said that this is the ‘most scrutinised project in the history of Pakistan’.
> 
> While the Long Term Plan which has just been made public, gives extensive details, some of the broader aspects of CPEC announced much earlier are still worth emphasising. The minister for planning and development who is in charge of some of the CPEC projects, has stated that of the original $46 billion, $35 billion has been allocated for Independent Power Projects to generate electricity, while $11 billion was for infrastructure development, for roads, airports, railways and the Gwadar Port. A road linking Kashgar and Kunjarab in China, to Gwadar in Balochistan, is one of the main road projects of this Corridor. He has stated that, “the process for infrastructure projects is transparent. The government of Pakistan does not choose contractors; it is China which nominates a panel of credible Chinese companies which take part in the bidding process”.
> 
> One must emphasise, that the Pakistan Army, on numerous occasions, has stated that it will ‘do all’ to defend and protect CPEC, and the army will ‘actively guarantee security’ and will fight all Pakistan’s enemies who are out to ‘sabotage’ this project. A special military force of 10,000 personnel is to be raised to protect CPEC.
> 
> It is worth pointing out a number of aspects to the deal done with the Chinese, which are already in the public domain. The still incomplete Gwadar Port has been handed over to the Chinese on a forty-year agreement, with the Chinese Overseas Port Holding Company reportedly having a ‘91 per cent share in the gross revenue of terminal and marine operations and 85 per cent share in the gross revenue from operations of the [Gwadar] free zone’.
> 
> The Independent Power Projects in Pakistan, which China will be building, as per existing rules for all such projects, _enjoy a life-time waiver on corporate tax payments_! Moreover, numerous fiscal exemptions and tax benefits have been given to Chinese firms, and according to some sources, ‘Islamabad [is] to award contracts for all CPEC projects to Chinese contractors, who may or may not partner with local firms and may or may not procure material from local manufacturers’.
> 
> *It is clear that as a result of CPEC, some sort of transformation of Pakistan, is underway. It also seems more than certain that this is a Chinese project, rather than a Pakistani one.*
> Not simply related to CPEC over the last two years, but certainly compounded by it, some interesting statistics help put the Pakistan-China new and developing relationship into some context. While Chinese goods after the FTA have flooded the Pakistani markets in many categories — tyres, motorcycles, electronics, household consumer goods, plastics, ceramics, to name a few — it is their investments and purchases of key sectors which have emerged in recent years. They own a large mobile telephone company, the Pakistan Stock Exchange sold 40 per cent shares to a Chinese consortium consisting of three companies, with the Shanghai Electric Company interested in buying Karachi’s electricity distributing company, K-Electric. They have also been given contracts to collect garbage from some cities in Pakistan, and providing numerous other services.
> 
> According to some estimates, there are 10,000 Pakistani students studying medicine, engineering and other subjects in China, more than there are even in the US. There are reported to be 10,000 Chinese people/workers in the province of the Punjab alone, and around 750 small and large Chinese companies are in business across Pakistan, with 650 Pakistani companies with Chinese directors.
> 
> *And what we don’t*
> 
> Perhaps the most important thing we don’t know, which many analysts and writers have asked is: What will CPEC cost, now, and later?
> 
> No one really knows, since so much information has still not been provided, yet estimates abound. They range from Pakistan having to pay $3-3.5 billion annually back to China for the next 30 years for Chinese loans after 2020, to a probable severe balance of payments crisis.
> 
> Ambiguity about what level of Pakistani partnerships in projects are permissible, as well as whether certain areas of investment are exclusively for the Chinese, have emerged. For example, numerous Special Economic Zones are to be set up, and public information suggests that these are only going to be for Chinese firms, which has caused a great deal of concern amongst Pakistani investors who feel that they are not getting a level playing field.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A game changer — for whom?
> 
> Moreover, many business interests and chambers of commerce groups have complained to the government of Pakistan that while Chinese investors are getting tax breaks and benefits, local industrialists in the same field, are not. They feel that Chinese competition is tough as it is, affecting local industry, but once the Chinese arrive with far better terms, local producers will be completely wiped out. The government and their spokespeople keep reassuring local industrialists that nothing of the sort will happen, but there is great apprehension.
> 
> Sovereign guarantees to Chinese power producers have been made, where the Pakistan government will, ‘if the power purchaser defaults on payments, … pick up the liability and pay 22 per cent of the bills of Chinese power producers upfront’.Moreover, ‘no official estimate of the cost of the tax benefits already granted to the contractors and sponsors of the CPEC-related project … are available’.And, this is, in the words of the minister responsible for CPEC, “the most transparent” project in Pakistan’s history. Even the State Bank of Pakistan has raised concerns about the financing of projects around CPEC, and seems to be in the dark about many financial arrangements.
> 
> The financial terms of much of the Chinese investments have still not been disclosed. Are these grants, loans, and if so what are the terms of the investments? The Chinese have been given preferential tariffs and terms in electricity generation, but much else is still unclear. There is also a concern amongst local investors that the Chinese will bring in their own labour force — some accounts have said that many will be convicted Chinese prisoners sent to work on Chinese projects in Pakistan. There is also concern that the CPEC roads will mainly be for Chinese goods transported from Gwadar to Kashgar, and nothing else, and Pakistan will merely get some royalty for the use of its Chinese-built infrastructure, but how much this would be is anyone’s guess.
> 
> *Imperfect information and trying to make sense of CPEC*
> 
> In light of what we don’t know, and the little that we sometimes do, to have any clear opinion about whether CPEC is a ‘fate changer’, either for the Chinese, or more probably potentially for Pakistan, is not possible. Yet, with what has already been achieved and accomplished and with some trends evident, one can draw some possible scenarios for what may lie ahead. However, any such suggestions could also belong to the realm of either wishful thinking or even wild fantasy, but allow for some reflection.
> 
> It is clear that as a result of CPEC, some sort of transformation of Pakistan, is underway. It also seems more than certain that this is a Chinese project, rather than a Pakistani one, and the benefits will be far in the favour of Chinese investments than Pakistani ones, and Pakistanis will be merely externalities to the large project and its investments. Clearly, Pakistan will also benefit, especially once the power production and infrastructure come on line, but most of the benefits are heavily loaded in favour of the Chinese.
> 
> Pakistan has been subservient to the Chinese in its appeasement of Chinese interests around CPEC, although, perhaps, this is nothing new in terms of Pakistan’s history and political economy. From the influence of American imperialism for most of its existence, Pakistan gave way to Saudi intrusion in domestic, cultural and social affairs, and now has prostrated itself in front of Chinese imperial designs.
> 
> CPEC is a Chinese project, for Chinese interests, and Pakistan just happens to be part of the geographical terrain. Ironic it is, then, that having fought a war against one formally communist regime to stop it gaining access to warm waters, another former communist regime is granted huge easy concessions for the same access.
> 
> This is not to deny that Pakistan too, will benefit from Chinese investments, and ‘Estimates from the Pakistan Business Council suggest the projects could account for 20 per cent of the country’s GDP over the next five years and boost growth by about 3 percentage points’.Yet, many observers caution Pakistan after how Chinese terms and investments turned sour in Sri Lanka, Tajikistan and in many parts of Africa.
> 
> In both Sri Lanka and Tajikistan, with rising costs and debts incurred by the host countries, large chunks of land were handed over to the Chinese in lieu of unpaid funds. It is estimated that Tajikistan had to cede one per cent of their country to China since they were unable to pay loans — a third of the country’s debt was owed to China — acquired at a time of great fanfare, another ‘game changer’.There are even fears that Pakistan will become just another province of China, or will be reduced to being a ‘vassal state’.
> 
> Pakistan’s obsession with China and CPEC, also bodes ill for any sort of rapprochement between India and Pakistan unless, of course, only if the Chinese initiate such moves and if it fits into their grander designs in the region. With China taking over Pakistan, providing it with immeasurable amounts of investments, any arguments of increasing trade and economic cooperation between India and Pakistan, lose all urgency. When you have China, who needs India.
> 
> *Does the past have a future?*
> 
> Let me conclude this talk with some quotations without much comment, for they best reflect some concerns that have been raised in the public sphere by many Pakistanis. In fact, Pakistan’s main business daily, the _Business Recorder_, carried, two, not one, large sections in its Analyses and Comments pages over the last few weeks, invoking a notion which has not been raised in Pakistan since independence seventy years ago.
> 
> A businessman, who is the head of a large investment company in Pakistan stated: “We have to be careful if we don’t want this [CPEC] to turn into a repeat of the East India Company”.More importantly, Senator Tahir Mashahdi who is the Chairman of the Senate Standing Committee on Planning and Development said, “Another East India Company is in the offing; national interests are not being protected. We are proud of the friendship between Pakistan and China, but the interests of the state should come first”.
> 
> Finally, let me end with a quote from someone who knew this city, Calcutta, very well. Writing in 1765, Robert Clive, looked ahead almost a century, when he said: “We have at last arrived at the critical juncture, which I have long forseen, I mean that Conjuncture which renders it necessary for us to determine, whether we can, or shall take the whole to ourselves … It is scarcely a Hyperbole to say that the whole Mogul Empire is in our hands”.
> 
> *S Akbar Zaidi*
> 
> *http://tns.thenews.com.pk/china-taken-pakistan-cpec/#.WUa54-jyuUk*







Would anyone like to guess how much this guys is being paid by our enemies to write such balderdash??????...... $100,000 or $150,000 perhaps. These are the same people who want a corrupt Pakistan and fear Pakistan becoming a developed country. They don't want to do any good themselves for our nation and are jealous of others who develop Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Would anyone like to guess how much this guys is being paid by our enemies to write such balderdash??????...... $100,000 or $150,000 perhaps. These are the same people who want a corrupt Pakistan and fear Pakistan becoming a developed country. They don't want to do any good themselves for our nation and are jealous of others who develop Pakistan.


What are proxies for??? Anyway this folk making it Helal!!!!!

Losing the trade route to the Atlantic ship routes is one of the major causes of the decline of the Osmanli. Having control over a trillion$ trade route is what makes a difference forPak!!! And, your enemies are fully aware of it!!!! I think the Pak establishment is as crafty as their cricket team!!!!!


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

HAKIKAT said:


> What are proxies for??? Anyway this folk making it Helal!!!!!
> 
> Losing the trade route to the Atlantic ship routes is one of the major causes of the decline of the Osmanli. Having control over a trillion$ trade route is what makes a difference forPak!!! And, your enemies are fully aware of it!!!! I think the Pak establishment is as crafty as their cricket team!!!!!





Guys like him are really jealous and envious. They prefer the current status quo of corruption as it benefits them. They fear a developed Pakistan as it will end their ill-gotten gains. These guys will never do anything good for Pakistan and are jealous of those that will.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

I am sick of seeing comparisons between East India Company and the Chinese. Besides anything such comparison is nakedly* false*. As anybody will know the British invaded what is now Pakistan in 1849 and after the bloody battle of Gujrat they wrested the Sikh Empire into British India by integrating is through force of arms. The Chinese have not invaded Pakistan. They are trading so please stop with the cheap comparison.

Yes they might have arrived in Bengal under trade but what the frigg was that got to do with what is now Pakistan? Our destiny was either to be ruled by Sikhs or British and you guys know what happened.

Or are any of you sentimental of SIkh rule?

_Ps. I am convinced that many of these papers publish articles that *tickle* Indian ego and massage their perceptions. This could be on account of the huge Indian internet population which means articles that attract Indians ratchets up the site visitor count and thus imcreases advert revenue. Dawn does this a lot. You know either the "me you the same" stories or "China taking Pak over" stories._

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## maximuswarrior

No one gives a fvck about Akbar Zaidi and his opinion. He can fvck off to India which we slayed today to bits and pieces LMAO

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indus Pakistan

maximuswarrior said:


> Zaidi


With a name like that he is from India in the first place.


----------



## xyxmt

Aik to mujh se Indian ka Pakistan ke lye preshan hona dekha nehe jata. Kitney achey log hain ye Indian dushman ho ke bhi hamin cheekh cheekh ke hoshyar ker rehy hain


----------



## Clutch

Seems likely the new Indian strategy is to buy out some Pakistani so called "academics" to write articles out of their arses.

If you read any of these articles... most of their arguments ate based on questions which they themselves answer without any supporting facts or evidence.

CPEC is going to change the the face of pakistan for the better... and Modi will have to change his wet Dhoti. 

And these so called academics are are laughing all the way to the bank.

*We live in an age of Fake News, Alternative Facts, and Trump. Where reality and appearances are usually opposite to each other. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Kaptaan said:


> I am sick of seeing comparisons between East India Company and the Chinese. Besides anything such comparison is nakedly* false*. As anybody will know the British invaded what is now Pakistan in 1849 and after the bloody battle of Gujrat they wrested the Sikh Empire into British India by integrating is through force of arms. The Chinese have not invaded Pakistan. They are trading so please stop with the cheap comparison.
> 
> Yes they might have arrived in Bengal under trade but what the frigg was that got to do with what is now Pakistan? Our destiny was either to be ruled by Sikhs or British and you guys know what happened.
> 
> Or are any of you sentimental of SIkh rule?
> 
> _Ps. I am convinced that many of these papers publish articles that *tickle* Indian ego and massage their perceptions. This could be on account of the huge Indian internet population which means articles that attract Indians ratchets up the site visitor count and thus imcreases advert revenue. Dawn does this a lot. You know either the "me you the same" stories or "China taking Pak over" stories._






The British East India company is an irrelevant analogy to us. We are not indians nor are the Chinese British. Also, last I knew the British Empire did not help india become a nuclear weapons state.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NakedLunch

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> The British East India company is an irrelevant analogy to us. We are not indians nor are the Chinese British. Also, last I knew the British Empire did not help india become a nuclear weapons state.



Yep.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wiseone2

dsr478 said:


> Yeah, that's pretty much what prevents Hindustan from invading Pakistan, and China from invading Hindustan.



If India is in a hot war with China Pakistan tries to open a second front. The threshold for Indian nuclear use will go down quite a bit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Also, last I knew the British Empire did not help india become a nuclear weapons state.


Great point.


----------



## wiseone2

Kaptaan said:


> I am sick of seeing comparisons between East India Company and the Chinese. Besides anything such comparison is nakedly* false*. As anybody will know the British invaded what is now Pakistan in 1849 and after the bloody battle of Gujrat they wrested the Sikh Empire into British India by integrating is through force of arms. The Chinese have not invaded Pakistan. They are trading so please stop with the cheap comparison.
> 
> Yes they might have arrived in Bengal under trade but what the frigg was that got to do with what is now Pakistan? Our destiny was either to be ruled by Sikhs or British and you guys know what happened.
> 
> Or are any of you sentimental of SIkh rule?
> 
> _Ps. I am convinced that many of these papers publish articles that *tickle* Indian ego and massage their perceptions. This could be on account of the huge Indian internet population which means articles that attract Indians ratchets up the site visitor count and thus imcreases advert revenue. Dawn does this a lot. You know either the "me you the same" stories or "China taking Pak over" stories._



You need to get your timelines straight

In 1612 if I was a Indian political advisor I would be telling my boss that the British have not attacked anyone too.
In 1612 East India Company was confined to three fishing villages Madras, Bombay and Calcutta

*The Chinese have not invaded Pakistan*
Not yet is the operative word here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

wiseone2 said:


> You need to get your timelines straight
> 
> In 1612 if I was a Indian political advisor I would be telling my boss that the British have not attacked anyone too.
> In 1612 East India Company was confined to three fishing villages Madras, Bombay and Calcutta
> 
> *The Chinese have not invaded Pakistan*
> Not yet is the operative word here




And we should believe someone who comes from a nation whose state policy is to try to destroy Pakistan and it's people......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

You know i can write you a piece like this on the go with a counter theory.

Had China any plans to play with Pakistan's sovereignty Uncle Sam would be with us and instead of cricket we would be cheering baseball.

China has its own battles and these are bigger than yours. For them CPEC is key to keep their masses happy and employed and enough oil pouring in the country.

Don't believe me? Try and fiddle with the Gilgit sector of Pakistan. Find out yourself.

And those with invasion theory: any historical lesson you would learn is the people of the Indus are just guide. The bird has always been India.

So as the saying goes. Pick your kapoors well otherwise they maybe hard to swallow. Yes its a naughty joke. You can laugh

The problem why CPEC is a harder sell for Pakistan is the immense pressure the local politicians with vested foreign interests.

Count in Iran and UAE and Afghanistan to that who are having a hard time accepting the facts or are delaying the eventuality with their sheer arrogance.

Thanks to current middle east crisis it looks pretty positive if you ask me.


----------



## Taimur Khurram

wiseone2 said:


> If India is in a hot war with China Pakistan tries to open a second front. The threshold for Indian nuclear use will go down quite a bit.



Obviously. Pakistan can only win a defensive war at the moment (although it would suffer nasty losses), and that's the way it has pretty much always been and probably will be for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Pangu

If there's one way China is taking over, it's we take our collective future very seriously to invest that much money into infrastructure development, so we can create the basic of industrial building blocks that is so lacking in our region.

Just look at the number of countries interested in investing in Pakistan, after the motive of CPEC is made clear to them. Anyone want to say they are also interested in taking over Pakistan, or help China do it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maximuswarrior

Kaptaan said:


> With a name like that he is from India in the first place.



Hence he can piss off to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StraightShooter

maximuswarrior said:


> Hence he can piss off to India.



India would be happy to grant citizenship to such intellectuals.


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

maximuswarrior said:


> No one gives a fvck about Akbar Zaidi and his opinion. He can fvck off to India which we slayed today to bits and pieces LMAO


 Bro, but he has to keep his job at the Columbia University!!! Is it that easy??????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Answer: Yes!

The best thing ever after 1947. 

Now that China is in town for a very very long haul... things will move forward towards economic, social and industrial development. Hence, the Fear and Hate coming from those who wish to see Pak dead than be Prosperous or Powerfu.

Sino-Pak Axis!


----------



## khanmubashir

StraightShooter said:


> *Pakistani academic Akbar Zaidi says CPEC corridor will colonise Pakistan*
> Sayantika Bhowal, bdnews24.com
> 
> Published: 2017-06-10 12:14:09.0 BdST Updated: 2017-06-10 12:16:38.0 BdST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S Akbar Zaidi
> PreviousNext
> *Columbia and Karachi university political economist S Akbar Zaidi has contended that Pakistan will become a colony of China once the CPEC corridor is implemented.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a lecture entitled "Has China taken over Pakistan" at the think tank Calcutta Research Group on Friday night, Zaidi said the CPEC initiative is the most discussed but the least transparent of the foreign initiative in contemporary Pakistan.
> 
> "It is indeed a game changer, but not in the way our ruling classes have projected it to be. It will enslave Pakistan and undermine its sovereignty," Zaidi said.
> 
> Zaidi's many books, especially "Military Civil Society and democratisation in Pakistan" and " Issues in Pakistan's Economy", have won him acclaim on the world stage.
> 
> Talking about the CPEC corridor, Zaidi said: "It is a part of China's OBOR initiative to expand its influence in the world and Pakistan is just the geographical space used by Beijing to reach the warm waters of the Persian Gulf. But in the process, Beijing blueprint will ensure complete control over Pakistan."
> 
> Zaidi quoted Senator Tahir Mashhadi, chairman of the standing committee on planning and development, who had described the CPEC corridor as the advent of “another East India Company is in the offing.”
> 
> The most dangerous fallout of the CPEC corridor, he said, would be that Pakistan's foreign relations, especially those with India, will be determined by the Chinese.
> 
> "Pakistan’s obsession with China and CPEC will prevent any rapprochement between India and Pakistan unless the Chinese themselves initiate such a process and that they would do only if that fits into their grand design in the region. With China taking over Pakistan, providing it with undisclosed amount of investments, any argument of increasing trade and economic cooperation between India and Pakistan lose out completely."
> 
> Zaidi blamed the Pakistani ruling classes for leading the country down the path of enslavement.
> 
> "Our ruling classes, especially the military, have first lived with the influence of US imperialism, then allowed unusual degree of Saudi intrusion in domestic, cultural and social affairs. Now they have prostrated themselves before Chinese imperial designs. Pakistan will temporarily gain from Chinese investment in infrastructure and connectivity, and some jobs may be created, and we may gain in power generation.
> 
> "But we should not forget how Chinese investments turned sour in Sri Lanka, Tajikistan and several parts of Africa. In both Sri Lanka and Tajikistan, with rising costs and debts , large swathes of land had to be handed over to the Chinese to make up for unpaid funds. There are good reasons to fear that Pakistan could be reduced to being a vassal state. "
> 
> He said Pakistan should learn from the way Bangladesh has dealt with the Chinese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanak Mani Dixit
> 
> "Bangladesh accept Chinese investments but on its own terms. They insist that Chinese companies should adhere to environmental norms which they are so prone to flout. Bangladesh has also not accepted Chinese conditions like deployment of its own labour force which Pakistan failed to resist."
> 
> 
> Zaidi said that the government has not clarified what will the CPEC cost now and in years to come.
> 
> "Whatever little we have learnt is from media leaks. Islamabad will reportedly award contracts for all CPEC projects to the Chinese, who may or may not partner with local firms, and may or may not, procure material from local manufacturers. They will get special incentives, not available to local Pakistani firms. It is also not clear what will happen to the tens of thousands of people displaced by the CPEC projects."
> 
> Zaidi described Pakistan as a majoritarian Punjabi driven country with a strong military presence in decision making.
> 
> "That means the views of other ethnicities who will be affected by the CPEC corridor will not be taken into account," he said.
> 
> "Can you believe we now have a Chinese language paper in Islamabad with 5000 readers," Zaidi quipped.
> 
> On the future of India-Pakistan relations, Zaidi was not pessimistic.
> 
> "Many Pakistanis, especially the young lot, appears keen on friendship with India . There is great demand of Indian entertainment content in Pakistan, but possibly cricket can play the most important role. Indo-Pak relations significantly improved following India’s tour of Pakistan in 2003, but that changed after the 2008 Mumbai attack. Even at this juncture, resumption of Indo-Pak cricket series can be the best starting point."
> 
> Nepali editor Kanak Mani Dixit, who spoke after Zaidi, accepted the fears raised by the Pakistani academic.
> 
> "Nepal is also engaging more with China but we need to learn from the Chinese experience in other countries like Sri Lanka and Bangladesh, but we need to avoid what is happening in Pakistan," he said.
> 
> Dixit however blamed India for economic blockades that he argued has driven Nepal closer to China.
> 
> He alleged Pushp Kamal Dahal in his last days as Prime Minister has gifted away the contract for the largest hydroelectric project in Nepal to the Chinese without any bidding.
> 
> "Nepal should resist such lack of transparency at all costs. We need to learn how to deal with the Chinese. When there is an Indian blockade, I can write in Indian media and hit out hard and my articles are carried. Can I do that in Chinese media if their government does something against Nepal!"
> 
> 
> http://bdnews24.com/world/2017/06/1...idi-says-cpec-corridor-will-colonise-pakistan


More rundi Rona from jealous neighbor


----------



## footmarks

Sinopakfriend said:


> Answer: Yes!
> 
> The best thing ever after 1947.
> 
> Now that China is in town for a very very long haul... things will move forward towards economic, social and industrial development. Hence, the Fear and Hate coming from those who wish to see Pak dead than be Prosperous or Powerfu.
> 
> Sino-Pak Axis!


We just wish to see a more mature leadership in Pakistan. Lets just hope chinese will fare better than Americans did.


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

Topic iz too much lengthy i cant read it so i cant pass any comments or the views regarding the subject *Has China taken over Pakistan?.. *topic is good and a lot has already been discussed it in Pakistan.


----------



## ito

The worst of ride between China and Pakistan is yet to come...China invested $46 billion...so it will demand its own pound of flesh...there is anyway huge influx of Chinese into Pakistan....the local population will recent, it is for sure.


----------



## Fledgingwings

StraightShooter said:


> Good. The first step in solving a problem is to recognize it.


Good.Now Accept India is Cowland

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Fledgingwings said:


> Good.Now Accept India is Cowland



India is worlds biggest producer of Cow Milk... so yes.. India is a cow land.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

AnnoyingOrange said:


> India is worlds biggest producer of Cow Milk... so yes.. India is a cow land.



Err!

Its a buffalo land, more than cow.
*Buffaloes produce 55% of the milk in India. Why isn't the slaughter of ...*
And despite that, they are being slaughtered, eaten and exported to far off lands for India to earn FOREX for rainy days!

Shame on PM Modi who said this before elections:






*Double standard & thick skinned PM of India!*


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

ashok321 said:


> Err!
> 
> Its a buffalo land, more than cow.
> *Buffaloes produce 55% of the milk in India. Why isn't the slaughter of ...*
> And despite that, they are being slaughtered, eaten and exported to far off lands for India to earn FOREX for rainy days!
> 
> Shame on PM Modi who said this before elections:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Double standard & thick skinned PM of India!*




Read the statement again... I said *"India is the Biggest Producer of COW MILK"*

Other than the fact that India is a Biggest Produce of Milk in the world...


----------



## ashok321

AnnoyingOrange said:


> "India is the Biggest Producer of COW MILK"



Its buffalo milk!
*Buffaloes produce 55% of the milk in India. Why isn't the slaughter of ...*


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

ashok321 said:


> Its buffalo milk!
> *Buffaloes produce 55% of the milk in India. Why isn't the slaughter of ...*


Thats what happens when you get your information form random sources like Quora...


India is biggest producer of milk... 18.5% of global milk production
India is largest producer of Cow Milk in the world.
Of the total milk production in India ...Water Buffelo accounts of 52%


----------



## ashok321

AnnoyingOrange said:


> Of the total milk production in India ...Water Buffelo accounts of 52%




_Of the total milk production in India ...Water Buffelo accounts of 52%_
So where is your following tall claim now?



> "India is the Biggest Producer of COW MILK"



You are one of a kind person who nails his own coffin. Never realized this before.

Oops!

-23 negatives?


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

ashok321 said:


> _Of the total milk production in India ...Water Buffelo accounts of 52%_
> So where is your following tall claim now?
> 
> 
> 
> You are one of a kind person who nails his own coffin. Never realized this before.
> 
> Oops!
> 
> -23 negatives?




What class are you studying?

I was taking to the Pakistani guy.... and telling him that India is worlds biggest producer of Cow milk... so if he wants he can call India a cow country... 
You jumped in . like begani shadi main abdullah diwana....

I have ruffled many Pakistani posters here.. so they use their best weapon available ....Negative Ratings as if I give a damn... I am annoying orange.....to annoy is my nature...


----------



## Jacob Martin

CPEC is not really of concern to India except in terms of tangential possibilities. As rightly pointed out by some posters, its success would be hinged on the security scenario; hopefully meaning that China will have to use its clout to ensure Pakistan does not escalate hostilities with India beyond a sustainable level.

The security establishment undoubtedly will have its own dreams about how money will come pouring in and help buy lots of weapons for the 1000 year war, but these are pipe-dreams. Magically being able to raise its ability to undertake an additional debt servicing burden of such magnitude will itself be the biggest accomplishment in Pakistan's economic history. We can cross the bridge when we get to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fledgingwings

AnnoyingOrange said:


> India is worlds biggest producer of Cow Milk... so yes.. India is a cow land.


What about the Piss mixed PANJRATAN?? any international market?? outside Cowland???


----------



## Kabira

StraightShooter said:


> Good. The first step in solving a problem is to recognize it.



Where is problem in that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

Yaar why are these Indians so obsessed with Pakistan & CPEC?? It is our business and CPEC will be a game changer. 

Jalnai waloun ka moun kala


----------



## Samlee

StraightShooter said:


> *Pakistani academic Akbar Zaidi says CPEC corridor will colonise Pakistan*
> Sayantika Bhowal, bdnews24.com
> 
> Published: 2017-06-10 12:14:09.0 BdST Updated: 2017-06-10 12:16:38.0 BdST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S Akbar Zaidi
> PreviousNext
> *Columbia and Karachi university political economist S Akbar Zaidi has contended that Pakistan will become a colony of China once the CPEC corridor is implemented.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a lecture entitled "Has China taken over Pakistan" at the think tank Calcutta Research Group on Friday night, Zaidi said the CPEC initiative is the most discussed but the least transparent of the foreign initiative in contemporary Pakistan.
> 
> "It is indeed a game changer, but not in the way our ruling classes have projected it to be. It will enslave Pakistan and undermine its sovereignty," Zaidi said.
> 
> Zaidi's many books, especially "Military Civil Society and democratisation in Pakistan" and " Issues in Pakistan's Economy", have won him acclaim on the world stage.
> 
> Talking about the CPEC corridor, Zaidi said: "It is a part of China's OBOR initiative to expand its influence in the world and Pakistan is just the geographical space used by Beijing to reach the warm waters of the Persian Gulf. But in the process, Beijing blueprint will ensure complete control over Pakistan."
> 
> Zaidi quoted Senator Tahir Mashhadi, chairman of the standing committee on planning and development, who had described the CPEC corridor as the advent of “another East India Company is in the offing.”
> 
> The most dangerous fallout of the CPEC corridor, he said, would be that Pakistan's foreign relations, especially those with India, will be determined by the Chinese.
> 
> "Pakistan’s obsession with China and CPEC will prevent any rapprochement between India and Pakistan unless the Chinese themselves initiate such a process and that they would do only if that fits into their grand design in the region. With China taking over Pakistan, providing it with undisclosed amount of investments, any argument of increasing trade and economic cooperation between India and Pakistan lose out completely."
> 
> Zaidi blamed the Pakistani ruling classes for leading the country down the path of enslavement.
> 
> "Our ruling classes, especially the military, have first lived with the influence of US imperialism, then allowed unusual degree of Saudi intrusion in domestic, cultural and social affairs. Now they have prostrated themselves before Chinese imperial designs. Pakistan will temporarily gain from Chinese investment in infrastructure and connectivity, and some jobs may be created, and we may gain in power generation.
> 
> "But we should not forget how Chinese investments turned sour in Sri Lanka, Tajikistan and several parts of Africa. In both Sri Lanka and Tajikistan, with rising costs and debts , large swathes of land had to be handed over to the Chinese to make up for unpaid funds. There are good reasons to fear that Pakistan could be reduced to being a vassal state. "
> 
> He said Pakistan should learn from the way Bangladesh has dealt with the Chinese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanak Mani Dixit
> 
> "Bangladesh accept Chinese investments but on its own terms. They insist that Chinese companies should adhere to environmental norms which they are so prone to flout. *Bangladesh has also not accepted Chinese conditions like deployment of its own labour force which Pakistan failed to resist."*
> 
> 
> Zaidi said that the government has not clarified what will the CPEC cost now and in years to come.
> 
> "Whatever little we have learnt is from media leaks. Islamabad will reportedly award contracts for all CPEC projects to the Chinese, who may or may not partner with local firms, and may or may not, procure material from local manufacturers. They will get special incentives, not available to local Pakistani firms. It is also not clear what will happen to the tens of thousands of people displaced by the CPEC projects."
> 
> Zaidi described Pakistan as a majoritarian Punjabi driven country with a strong military presence in decision making.
> 
> "That means the views of other ethnicities who will be affected by the CPEC corridor will not be taken into account," he said.
> 
> "Can you believe we now have a Chinese language paper in Islamabad with 5000 readers," Zaidi quipped.
> 
> On the future of India-Pakistan relations, Zaidi was not pessimistic.
> 
> "Many Pakistanis, especially the young lot, appears keen on friendship with India . There is great demand of Indian entertainment content in Pakistan, but possibly cricket can play the most important role. Indo-Pak relations significantly improved following India’s tour of Pakistan in 2003, but that changed after the 2008 Mumbai attack. Even at this juncture, resumption of Indo-Pak cricket series can be the best starting point."
> 
> Nepali editor Kanak Mani Dixit, who spoke after Zaidi, accepted the fears raised by the Pakistani academic.
> 
> "Nepal is also engaging more with China but we need to learn from the Chinese experience in other countries like Sri Lanka and Bangladesh, but we need to avoid what is happening in Pakistan," he said.
> 
> Dixit however blamed India for economic blockades that he argued has driven Nepal closer to China.
> 
> He alleged Pushp Kamal Dahal in his last days as Prime Minister has gifted away the contract for the largest hydroelectric project in Nepal to the Chinese without any bidding.
> 
> "Nepal should resist such lack of transparency at all costs. We need to learn how to deal with the Chinese. When there is an Indian blockade, I can write in Indian media and hit out hard and my articles are carried. Can I do that in Chinese media if their government does something against Nepal!"
> 
> 
> http://bdnews24.com/world/2017/06/1...idi-says-cpec-corridor-will-colonise-pakistan






I Remember Some 10 Years Back During A Talk Show A Prominent Economist of Pakistan(I Think It Was Dr Ashgaq Hasan) Asked This Akbar Zaidi Some Basic Economic Questions Which He Totally Failed To Answer.Eversince Then He Called Himself A Political Economist.


Such A Pathetic Man

And The Fact That He Is Playing To An Indian Gallery Goes To Show The Kind Of Intellectual
Prostitute He Is


The Condition Of Chinese Labour Gimme A Break.The Entire Civil Works Of Lahore Orange Line Metro Is Being Undertaken By Habib Construction,Except For Top Management Almost Everyone Running Gwadar Are Locals,And Here Is A Picture From Sahiwal Coal Power







Most of The Engineers Are Pakistani.Similarly Thar Coal Projects Is A Pakistani Led Project With Chinese Only Being Contractors.

Indian Pseudo Intellectual Comments Have Become An Entertainment Genre Of Their Own

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

AnnoyingOrange said:


> I am annoying orange.....to annoy is my nature...



Oranges are pretty good though.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> British Empire did not help india become a nuclear weapons state.


Of course they did help India in becoming nuclear power. British Empire and USA may be different institutions but both consisted of people of same community viz. Anglo-Saxons. USA *covertly* helped India in becoming nuclear power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

our east is too much worry its mean we are on right path


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Samlee said:


>


Err.. Can you post a higher resolution pic? Can't recognize whether the faces are Chinese or Pakistani.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

El Sidd said:


> lagaan


Is 'lagaan' an Urdu word?


----------



## El Sidd

abcxyz0000 said:


> Is 'lagaan' an Urdu word?



No idea man Urdu ain't my mother tongue enough


----------



## Sinnerman108

abcxyz0000 said:


> Is 'lagaan' an Urdu word?



YES

but with Indian roots, not Persian or Arabic roots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Sinnerman108 said:


> YES
> 
> but with Indian roots, not Persian or Arabic roots.



Ironic that


----------



## MuhammedAli

China take it over, take it over, take it over, I would preffer Chinese rule over Pakistan then Nawaz Shareef, Imran Khan, Bhutto family, Musalman aur Pakistani, donoon apnay mulk aur musalman ko kabi faida nahin deh saktay, leader ho ya aam admi. Hakoomat aur development of country and everything else, Kafiroon kay hawalay, Chinese, America, and the British, I would vote for British to have Pakistan back as part of their empire. Make us slave again, please, this Azadi, is beginning to kill mercilessly. Azadi ka nara, Pakistan ka matlab kia, la ilaha il Allah. Abh Azadi kay bad, Pakistan ka matlab kia, la insaafi, haram khor kafi, illa wali-Allah. We are Muslims can only be ruled and prosper and not rule and prosper. Soon as position of power is gained the haram khor-pan of Muslim creeps out and he turns into Zardari the Ghaddari, and Nawaf the Shareef. So I vote for slavery. Hazaar saal ki engrezi ki slavery is better then one days of Pakistani indepence.


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Why India is so worried?
Their is saying in urdu "apnay kaam say kaam rakho" lol 
Indian is known for is weeping keep it up we like you this way.


----------

